# Costco Flooring



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning

Has anyone tried using the garage flooring from Costco ? I know they do one in store and on online which is slightly bigger and cheaper, i just wondered if anyone had tried either of them or am I better just painting the floor for now then saving for a little longer and getting tiles when I can afford it next year ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got the grey Costco flooring. Can't fault it for the money mate. I really need to adjust it slightly but haven't found the time to empty the garage again.










If your running sport compound tyres allow them to cool after a spirited drive. As you can see my tyres stained the flooring and I can't shift it for love nor money


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, was this from the store or from costco on line ?


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Depends on your garage size I think. Costco flooring is quite reasonable, but to paint and then save cash for better flooring is a false economy, as the money spent on paint would go some way toward the likes of an R-Tec floor


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the same stuff but from eBay where they had a better choice of sizes. 
My single garage is 3m x 7.6m so I bought 2 rolls for £250 delivered and I'm really pleased with it! Was so simple to lay and for cutting round door etc was no problem. I used carpenter tape down the middle to join the 2 sheets together and then use no nails / tiger seal at the doors to make sure it doesn't start lifting.

I have jacked the car up a few times (putting down a carpet sheet) and had no issues, moving my roller cabinet did result in the flooring starting to have a slight bump but was fine once put back in place...I intend to leave the cabinet in place now so that's not a concern for me.

I went for black so the tyres didn't mark it but the dust etc shows up so easily with black.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

BRUNBERG said:


> I've got the grey Costco flooring. Can't fault it for the money mate. I really need to adjust it slightly but haven't found the time to empty the garage again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note Brunberg, if your tyres are mounted on rims you might want to change the way you are storing them:

http://www.continental-tyres.co.uk/...e_your_winter_tyres_during_the_summer_en.html


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks martin, I have quite a wide garage (18ft x 19ft) and the Costco in store ones aren't big enough, though the ones they have on line are. I do like the black finish though


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

No problem, Yeah I do like the black finish too...only thing is the dust and dirt shows up so easily on it...but looks the part I think :thumb:

The other reason I didn't go with Costco is because I would have had a join closer to where my car wheels are and since I turn them once in to manoeuvre close to wall on one side I didn't want me turning the wheel on the join so I've got it right in the middle now.


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you have to use any adhesive for this or just lay it down and stick it at the door/joins.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't as I think it needs to be able to expand and contract in the summer / winter. I stuck at door openings to avoid it curling up but it would probably stay down quite well under it's own weight. 

Where it joins all the way down the middle I used carpenter tape facing up so the sticky side sticks the underside of each sheet together, but does not stick it to the floor at the join.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

martin_46 said:


> I got the same stuff but from eBay where they had a better choice of sizes.
> My single garage is 3m x 7.6m so I bought 2 rolls for £250 delivered and I'm really pleased with it! Was so simple to lay and for cutting round door etc was no problem. I used carpenter tape down the middle to join the 2 sheets together and then use no nails / tiger seal at the doors to make sure it doesn't start lifting.
> 
> I have jacked the car up a few times (putting down a carpet sheet) and had no issues, moving my roller cabinet did result in the flooring starting to have a slight bump but was fine once put back in place...I intend to leave the cabinet in place now so that's not a concern for me.
> ...


Got a link for the eBay item? Looks good!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sure, this is only 1.2m wide but I got 1.5m wide. I think I contacted the company and they could offer a few sizes :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GARAGE-RU...0512885306?pt=UK_Flooring&hash=item564449f63a


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a heads up, Costco's Versarol is £109.99 inc postage at the moment

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749

this floor is different to the "G-Floor" that the Costco store sell which is smaller and £130 inc vat!

see below


----------

